# Eclipse CD8455 Review for Running Active



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

In my search for the best head unit to run my active setup, being able to control my xovers and also equalizer and time alignment, i was looking at the eclipse and clarion. Being that the clarion is 2x more expensive with the same functionality, i was looking into the eclipse instead. But the user manual on the eclipse is not published on the website, and it was almost impossible to determine what it was capable of since no stores carried it on display. So i had to rely on what people told me which were not accurate sources of information.

So lets clarify some things up.

There are 2 modes, "normal" and "pro", all the features can only be accessed in "pro" mode, which will remove the fader, balancer, and subwoofer control functions. 

This unit can only run a 2-way active setup with SUB that they call "3-way system" which is a bit confusing. To clarify, you can adjust only the crossovers of 3 speakers, BUT only the 2nd speaker can be bandpass (so you can't use it to run a 3-way setup + sub, unless you dont want sub control on the unit). So what that means is:

RCA 1 = Low pass / FULL
RCA 2 = Low pass / High pass / Bandpass / Full
RCA 3 = High pass / Full

There are only 3 rca output, 1 rca input, 1 digital input.

Ok, so if you run the so called "4 speaker + subwoofer mode" ( really means, speakers in front, speakers in back, with sub )

RCA 1 = lowpass / full
RCA 2 = lowpass / full
RCA 3 = highpass / full

which is completely useless in running an active setup since your speakers will be playing the same frequencies except for the sub.

Also when your in the 3- way mode, you loose the sub control? i haven't figured out how to control the sub yet... but the manual said it's possible after you assign it to the bass setting or something.


Ok, now to the crossover settings. You can cross the slope at all 4 orders, 6, 12, 18, 24. The setting points can overlap and go any way, but the allotted points for changing on the unit itself is fairly limited. EXCEPT the fact that you can download all your settings to the memory stick that comes with the unit, load it up on eclipse's website and run there program that allows you to change each crossover point at increments of 1 hz frequency. So that means it will give you 100% control on your crossover points, but must be set on the online program and resaved to the memory stick and reloaded onto the unit.... (good thing i have a laptop and wireless internet so i can do it in the car in my warm garage)











Auto equalization: The unit comes with a microphone and you can have it do like an automatic 30 second pink noise reading that will then display your results of your car environment’s frequency response, you save the data to the memory stick and once again log onto eclipse's website and run the program, and it'll calculate some parametric equalizer settings for you that you can load back into the car. It is my belief that the unit isn't smart enough to calculate the results so you gotta do it on the computer and save it to the memory stick and load it back in the car. By no means is the microphone very accurate, but it'll do an ok job to help make your system a tad better.  I'll compare the results with my PC setup and post some results later. 

Parametric equalization: I haven't played with it too much yet, but you have 5 bands on 2 rca outputs. The frequencies are limited to the ones available, but there are quite a few of them. The Q is adjustable, so you have pretty good freedom to adjust 10 total bands of frequencies. More to come once i get more free time to take PC measurements and compare it to the built in eclipse feature.










adjustable frequency per 1 hz intervals
adjustable Q per 0.1 interval
adjustable dB per 0.5 intervals


T/A: Self explanatory, you can change it at increments of 0.05 ms










SQ: update later

Memory Stick: The memory stick really serves only 1 main purpose, to save and reload your data back and forth your unit and computer to make changes. YOU CANNOT PLAY MP3'S OFF THE MEMORY STICK, mp3's can only be played of CD's. The memory stick can only play atrac3 files, which is what the unit uses when it records onto the stick. The unit can record radio and CD's onto the memory stick in atrac3 format. The memory stick can also be used for the map function.... more on that later when i play with it more.

more to be updated later, with some pictures of the e-serve online program/interface.

and just wait for me to get started on the user interface... oh that's gonna be a long one...


----------



## harrier (Jun 20, 2005)

Keep your log coming!
Good luck!


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm also looking at getting one of these. Here's some other info to add to the thread

http://www.caraudiocentral.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1416&highlight=8455

I can't wait to see what your final thoughts are on the unit.


----------



## speedyd718 (Nov 4, 2005)

good review going here. i'll be watching to see if i can learn some new stuff. i love my deck though.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I like this deck too, I wish they'd incorporate some of the features on this unit into their 2 DIN AVX units......and I also wish they would redesign the faceplate of this unit.......ugh!

Can you please post pics of this H/U in your IS300? I'd love to see exactly how it looks.....


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for information on some of the features from someone using it in an active 3 way system. I was interested in this unit but I want something that's easier to use (I keep hearing it's a pain to adjust settings while driving) and has a better Xover & EQ options.

Ryan


----------



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok guys, so i hit a little snag. I'm having problems with my unit loading the customized data and saving the data to the memory stick. When i load the data, my RCA #2 Right begains to distort really badly and plays a bunch of static. I'm not sure what the problem is, but i got the unit retail so i'm sure i'll get the problem solved. 

When using the computer adjustment and saving and then loading the data on the unit. You CANNOT adjust the TA/PEQ/and XOVERs afterwards on the unit. What you set on the computer is what will be loaded and cannot be adjusted unless you take it back to the computer.


----------



## harrier (Jun 20, 2005)

Look forward to more detail. 
Thanks for your effort!


----------



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

ok, i figured out how to get the parametric equalization working on the computer, it's quite powerful. updated the original post, need to organize it a bit clearer.

gonna work on getting the DSP problem fixed tommorow at my retailer. more to come once i do some PC measurements.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hey my first post and it was because i saw this here . anyways sorry to spam but i'd like to get some help on how to do this and i posted my problems at ca.com and got no response to maybe you can help me. http://forums.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123761. so yea any suggestions or am i doing something wrong? thx.


----------



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

i had that problem. try using firefox, or disable securities under internet explorer.

But, how did you save your PEQ data onto the memory stick? Does it tell you it's saved, or does it do it automatically. I can't figure that part out yet...


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

af22 said:


> When using the computer adjustment and saving and then loading the data on the unit. You CANNOT adjust the TA/PEQ/and XOVERs afterwards on the unit. What you set on the computer is what will be loaded and cannot be adjusted unless you take it back to the computer.



So you can only adjust from the computer and can only have 1 set of settings stored? This review was getting close to having me reconsider my plans for a 9860/701 combo, but I have a convertable and I need to have at least 2 settings stored for top up and top down. You would think that eclipse would at least let you save multiple configs on a single memory stick..they can't be that large.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

af22 said:


> i had that problem. try using firefox, or disable securities under internet explorer.
> 
> But, how did you save your PEQ data onto the memory stick? Does it tell you it's saved, or does it do it automatically. I can't figure that part out yet...


are you talking about from the HU right? if so then you have to create a folder on the memeory stick. not sure which one but it says on the manual the directory where the data should be stored. you have to create that on your pc. 

as for my problems i did use firefox and it didn't work. maybe i should try it soon and see if it works because i'd love to use the options on this HU.


----------



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

ATB said:


> So you can only adjust from the computer and can only have 1 set of settings stored? This review was getting close to having me reconsider my plans for a 9860/701 combo, but I have a convertable and I need to have at least 2 settings stored for top up and top down. You would think that eclipse would at least let you save multiple configs on a single memory stick..they can't be that large.


you can only have 1 setting, but you can store as many settings as you want on the memory stick. and the unit itself has 5 memory "maps" each with 5 more adjustable memory settings. Although that is on paper, i dont know how good it will really work. i haven't tried using the memory stick due to busy schedule and the holidays approaching.


----------



## out (Dec 25, 2005)

your post helped me out a bunch and our setup is similar. pretty cool


----------



## harrier (Jun 20, 2005)

af22 said:


> you can only have 1 setting, but you can store as many settings as you want on the memory stick. and the unit itself has 5 memory "maps" each with 5 more adjustable memory settings. Although that is on paper, i dont know how good it will really work. i haven't tried using the memory stick due to busy schedule and the holidays approaching.



Each configuration file is about 2kb & the memory stick that comes with the unit is 32mb, so effectively you can have as many setting as you want stored in the memory stick.
But every time you load a setting from the memory stick, you need to store it as 1 of the 5 preset on the HU before you can use it.
Happy Holiday!


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe for sub control if you exit pro mode and just change your sub setting 1-15 in normal mode, then go back into pro it will stay at what it was set at in normal mode at least thats how my 8443 worked.

Luke


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

this unit seems flexible in many areas but handcuffs u in alot of others.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear an update from *af22* after he has been using this unit for the past 8 months.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'll guess i'll chime in since i've used it since last august (but took it out last week ). 

overall great HU. build quality is superb. also i guess i'm one of those people who love the look of these new eclipse HUs. tuning wise its pretty hard to beat. the PEQ menu is really easy to use and in the PEQ menu is where you can set your presets. 5 band peq dedicated to mids and tweets alone. the crossover section is great. the menus overall are easy to navigate and to access. the time alignment is nice especially since you can attenuate each speaker from 0db to -30db. i also never used lots of the bells and whistles this HU has such using the memory stick options and the basic area shot. 

now my gripes about this HU: 

the can't adjust the subwoofer unless you go into the t/a menu and go the subwoofer part of the t/a menu and attenuate the HU all the way to 0db to -30db. what a PITA. i wish there was a off button for the sub. 

if the slightest sun glares onto the HU is damn near impossible to see what is being displayed. 

you can't cross the sub any lower than 63hz. i dunno i'd like to mess with a bit more lower crossover points for fun but with this HU it doesn't allow me to that. also there is no PEQ on the sub. 

But even with these gripes, i loved this HU. great solution for the person seeking great active capabilities.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got a quick question. Since you mentioned the sub can't be low-passed any lower than 63Hz, are there any other restrictions on crossover points? Could you LP your subs at 500Hz if you wanted to?

Also, with regards to the PEQ, do you get 5 bands for the front (high-pass) channels, and 5 bands for the rear (band-pass) channels? Are there any EQ bands that affect the subwoofer outputs?

I'm just trying to figure out if the unit could be used to control a 4-way system where the midbass/subs were running off the subwoofer output using a Y-adapter and the amplifer on-board crossovers.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> I've got a quick question. Since you mentioned the sub can't be low-passed any lower than 63Hz, are there any other restrictions on crossover points? Could you LP your subs at 500Hz if you wanted to?


I'm not quite sure. the manual that i have at home says the possible crossover pts of each pair of rca's. i'll check that for you when i get home from work. 



chuyler1 said:


> Also, with regards to the PEQ, do you get 5 bands for the front (high-pass) channels, and 5 bands for the rear (band-pass) channels? Are there any EQ bands that affect the subwoofer outputs?


yes its 5 bands to front channels, 5 bands to rear channels, and as i stated earlier there is no PEQ on the sub channel. 



chuyler1 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if the unit could be used to control a 4-way system where the midbass/subs were running off the subwoofer output using a Y-adapter and the amplifer on-board crossovers.


running the 8455 isn't really optimal for a 4 way setup. there are just so many limitations you have. with the setup you are suggesting, you are going to lose the T/A ability on your midbass. 

if you got a PDA i'd try to snap up a 3sixty.2. you can independetly control everything with your HU and 3sixty.2 via this explanation: 



alphakenny1 said:


> yea the 3sixty.2 can't fully control a 4 way setup but what i was gonna do is since i have 3 sets of preouts i can use a combo of my hu and the 3sixty.2 and still be able to full control the system. what i was gonna do is use the "rear" preouts to split the midbass and midrange using y splitters and hook it up to 2 sets of inputs on the 3sixty.2 and then use the sub preout on the hu and hook it up to the sub input on the 3sixty.2. then using the hu i will use the "front" preout for the tweeters and high pass the tweeters on the hu and hence you basically have full control of your system. the only drawback is sometimes you have to go back and forth between your pda and your hu.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

so do you have the old CD7000? Have they improved any of these limitations on the new model? It seems to have a few differences....


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

no i don't have the cd7000. i don't think its "old" either as its a 2006 model . 

i haven't messed with the cd7000 but from what i've read and heard its not too impressive at all. people have complained about how they don't like the knob. dunno the details though.

i'm sure everything else is the same. the few differences are the removeable faceplate, cosmetics and they did add a 1 band peq on the sub channel. besides that i'm pretty sure everything else is the same from the 8455.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

cool, oh well, it's one of the few choices that can run a 2 way active plus sub well and has illumination that actually matches my dash, lol

I might have to put up with a few negatives to gain some of the features I want....


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

any of the eclipses (8053, 8443, 8454,8455,7000) are great choices running a 2 way active. its pretty hard to beat with all its tuning features.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> I've got a quick question. Since you mentioned the sub can't be low-passed any lower than 63Hz, are there any other restrictions on crossover points? Could you LP your subs at 500Hz if you wanted to?


so i was reading the manual and unfortunately the highest that the sub will low pass is 200hz.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> any of the eclipses (8053, 8443, 8454,8455,7000) are great choices running a 2 way active. its pretty hard to beat with all its tuning features.


So Eclipse makes the 8053 a dead head, 16v balanced unit with is obviously geared toward someone who would take advantage of running a 3-way active system, but doesn't include a spectrum analyzer and pink noise generator? Yet they put all that AND an internal amp on the 8455?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> So Eclipse makes the 8053 a dead head, 16v balanced unit with is obviously geared toward someone who would take advantage of running a 3-way active system, but doesn't include a spectrum analyzer and pink noise generator? Yet they put all that AND an internal amp on the 8455?


yea sure  .


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> yea sure  .


And then the just basically rearrange the face on the 8455 and call it the CD7000??  

Don't get smart mister Alpine assman


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> And then the just basically rearrange the face on the 8455 and call it the CD7000??
> 
> Don't get smart mister Alpine assman


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Actrually they lowered the output voltage, gave it a single huge azz knob and called it the CD7000


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

xencloud said:


> Actrually they lowered the output voltage, gave it a single huge azz knob and called it the CD7000


Brilliant


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know how low you can cross the HP?

My 9855, the lowest you can cross is 1khz. Was wondering if it's the same situation with the 8455.


----------

